# Jono's Walkthrough - Orchestral Tools BERLIN STRINGS (Main)



## jononotbono

Howdy

So, I decided to make a walkthrough on Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings (Main)!

Hopefully it can be of some use to somebody. I apologise for the background noise coming from outside my New York Apartment (Yes! I've moved to America and as a result I'm not in my usual Music Lab and don't have all my gear with me - including a decent mic) but hey, it's not that bad. Adds a bit of character. Think of it as Sound Design and Foley! 

Here's a link and if you wanna go past the short intro I recorded showing what my current set up is (at my apartment), then got to 6mins 30.




Hopefully it gives a good idea of what you can expect if you buy Berlin Strings! It's a beast of a String library! 

Jono


----------



## Noeticus

Can you upload a 1080p version?


----------



## WERNERBROS

Noeticus said:


> Can you upload a 1080p version?


I 2nd the request.


----------



## tack

It was just uploaded, the HD versions may still be processing. It's pretty long, so that's likely the case. (Always best not to publish until all processing has finished.)


----------



## jononotbono

It is 1080p. Probably still rendering. Damn you You Tube!


----------



## Noeticus

Luke,

THANKS so much for this!!! Can you PLEASE list the gear you talk about in the video on the youtube page?


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah no worries. I'm sorry about the quality at the minute. I wouldn't watch it until it's finished encoded. I thought it was done! Typical!


----------



## D Halgren

@jononotbono It's not a requirement to drink Budweiser in America. You are also allowed to drink Coors


----------



## jononotbono

D Halgren said:


> @jononotbono It's not a requirement to drink Budweiser in America. You are also allowed to drink Coors



I should pick some Coors up! 

Seriously, this 360p bullshit is grinding my gears. Did we really watch TV like this! The human brain is fantastic at burying shitty memories! Might have a beer whilst I wait constantly hitting the refresh button...


----------



## D Halgren

jononotbono said:


> I should pick some Coors up!
> 
> Seriously, this 360p bullshit is grinding my gears. Did we really watch TV like this! The human brain is fantastic at burying shitty memories! Might have a beer whilst I wait constantly hitting the refresh button...


Get enough Coors in ya and it'll look like it's 4k... or you'll have a terrible headache and runny stool


----------



## C-Wave

Watching in 1080p. Thanks for posting this Jono.


----------



## jononotbono

C-Wave said:


> Watching in 1080p. Thanks for posting this Jono.



No worries. Hopefully I don't offend too many people with my offering!


----------



## David Kudell

Wow, I am going to have to watch this in pieces, but one really gets a sense of the massive amount of content in Berlin Strings. I didn't realize it had all of the runs and dynamic stuff in there. The Cello Legato Ostinato Arps sound great too!


----------



## jononotbono

David Kudell said:


> Wow, I am going to have to watch this in pieces, but one really gets a sense of the massive amount of content in Berlin Strings. I didn't realize it had all of the runs and dynamic stuff in there. The Cello Legato Ostinato Arps sound great too!



It's a beast for sure. Yeah, I'm inexperienced with making walkthroughs and didn't really think about length. So I'm sorry it's so long. There's just so much content in it! Can't wait to get the expansions! This is a slippery slope!


----------



## Noeticus

Dude,

That is one hell of a great walkthrough. You are a true charismatic. 

The video was so long I had to skip around a bit.


----------



## jononotbono

Noeticus said:


> Dude,
> 
> That is one hell of a great walkthrough. You are a true charismatic.
> 
> The video was so long I had to skip around a bit.



Sorry man, I realise it's a long one but it's a bit of a big library. Felt like unturning every stone was the only way. Glad you like it though as you never know if people are going to stone you for doing these kinds of things. I may make some more videos soon.


----------



## Noeticus

Luke,

Your avatar reminds me of a scene in the movie "The Wall" directed by Alan Parker. 
Have you seen it?


----------



## jononotbono

No I haven't. And considering Alan Parker directed Midnight Express I feel like I really should!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

jononotbono said:


> No I haven't. And considering Alan Parker directed Midnight Express I feel like I really should!



your avatar reminds me of american psycho

which I always assumed was the reference


----------



## jononotbono

ProfoundSilence said:


> your avatar reminds me of american psycho
> 
> which I always assumed was the reference



Do you like Huey Lewis and the News? Their early work was a little too new wave for my taste. But when _Sports_ came out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor.


----------



## Noeticus

The movie "The Wall" will blow you away, as it is a pure genius art film.

1080p bootleg version is here... (no official Blu-ray at this time)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Floyd-The-Wall-Blu-Ray-Film-Movie/401959569112?hash=item5d96a846d8:g:bqAAAOSwIvddlE0P


----------



## dzilizzi

D Halgren said:


> @jononotbono It's not a requirement to drink Budweiser in America. You are also allowed to drink Coors


Technically the only large beer company that is owned by an American company is Samuel Adams.


----------



## D Halgren

dzilizzi said:


> Technically the only large beer company that is owned by an American company is Samuel Adams.


So, then you don't get the joke?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Those are crazy loud pizz (20 minutes in), is that out of the box? The pizz is louder than the spiccatos!


----------



## jononotbono

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Those are crazy loud pizz (21 minutes in), is that out of the box? The pizz is louder than the spiccatos! Seems weirdly unbalanced.



Everything is "out of the box". No added Reverbs or plugins on anything etc.


----------



## dzilizzi

D Halgren said:


> So, then you don't get the joke?


Actually I do.


----------



## Fry777

jononotbono said:


> Do you like Huey Lewis and the News? Their early work was a little too new wave for my taste. But when _Sports_ came out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor.


----------



## jononotbono

I can hear a library being reviewed just like that. “Oh my god, it even has a watermark”


----------

